# Topics > Medical robotics and AI >  Amyotrophic lateral sclerosis

## Airicist

Amyotrophic lateral sclerosis on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

Article "Man With ALS Wants to Be Turned into a Robot"

by Jay Smith
February 25, 2016

----------

